# 2004 Porsche Cayenne Turbo Build by JML Audio of St. Louis



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, all feedback is greatly appreciated


The Vehicle Itself










System Diagram
Source Unit: Clarion 
Bluetooth Kit: Clarion
Ipod Sync: Clarion
Navigation: Clarion
Satellite Radio: Terk
Back up View Camera: Clarion
Speakers: Audison Thesis
Speaker Amplifiers: Zapco DC Reference
Subwoofers: Dynaudio Esotar 2
Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco DC Reference
Sound Damping: JML SD1
Wiring: Stinger 
Radar and laser Detection: K-40 Caliber
Window Tint: JML Audio Ultra Tint
Paint Protection: Clearview system


Media Source





































Dedicated Subwoofer Level Controller










Back up view camera










Bluetooth Mic









Radar Detection and Laser Jamming System


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Acoustic Preparation


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Rear System Wiring and amplifiers


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

3-way component set up front
































































Custom Subwoofer Enclosure and flush Grill


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the subwoofer install. Way to use the space.

The BT mic location looks a bit obtrusive, and I'm not sure I care for the tweeters being so obvious. I'm not knocking your work, so I hope you don't take offense.
Is there a way to separate the tweeter from the flange so you can paint the flange to match the dash, just for the sake of blending? If I'm the owner of that vehicle, I would personally have to work out some way to hide that. Unless there's a silver/black theme throughout the car, which I'm not seeing.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I like the install; just too bad its in a Cayenne.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Something wrong with the cayenne?


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

You do some nice work man :2thumbsup: 

Its too bad I'm nowhere near you so I could have you do mine too. Would save me a lot of headaches.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

your work is top notch without question, what I envy more however is your clients...

the last two projects have been a pair of my dream cars. Seriously, impressive, and another nice install. I agree the audison Thesis components are slightly large and obtrusive BUT, that is not your design, you just install what is desired. Surely, they sound impressive.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with bikin on the bt mic install. Seems a little low-par compared to your guys usual work. Everything else looks great though.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice install and nice SUV....took one by 2 car lengths once in my Grand Voyager 3.3




(obviously j/k)

Jeremy


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Questionable tweeter placement no?


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

How many cu ft. is that 12" Dynaudio sub mounted in???


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the car -- if I had to have an SUV, i'd love to have it be a porsche. Great work on the subbox - very stealthy. Which brings me to two things: 1) the mic does look out of place in such a nice car with such a nice install and 2) the tweeter and mid look out of place too. For stealthiness I wouldn't want them to stand out so much. Also, I'm not liking the silver (throughout the entire car actually) -- if it was all black I'd be happier with it.

Good job JML.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

For everyone who has a problem with the BT mic location, I'm just curious, what would you suggest. IIRC, you can't flush mount the mics because the noise cancelling device pulls in sound from the side of the mic. Blocking those openings really messes up the performance so anywher you put would be somewhat exposed. When I installed one in my GFs car, I put it on the edge of the head liner on the driver's side of the rear view mirror. It's still noticeable but there really isn't much you can do with that. 

What has everybody else done to hide it?


----------



## ginster6 (Aug 19, 2009)

that is not a 2009. I believe 2009 has the facelift.
I have a 2004 the first month that it was release. and it looks just like it...


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

ginster6 said:


> that is not a 2009. I believe 2009 has the facelift.
> I have a 2004 the first month that it was release. and it looks just like it...


I agree, especially with 65,xxx on the odometer!


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the head, amp, and sub installation. The componet set and mike install do leave something to be desired. Their isn't any intergration with the car. I have heard several of your cars and do not doubt they are solid and well installed, but from just the pics they look like you used a hole saw dropped them in and called it a day


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

HIS4 said:


> What has everybody else done to hide it?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/49477-latest-sq-install-08-civic-coupe.html

2nd picture, 1st page.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tonyguy said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/49477-latest-sq-install-08-civic-coupe.html
> 
> 2nd picture, 1st page.


I don't know about the Kenwood or Clarion mic but I know you can't do that with the Alpine mic because you're blocking the noise cancelling device on the side of the mic. It really screws up the performance of the mic. I tried covering it up just with tape to see what happens and it sounds like crap. Local shop I bought it from said they had the same experience and had to fix a few installs they did with flush mounts to make sure that area wasn't blocked.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

jmlaudio said:


> love those rings and the way you mounted the 6.5! Great work!


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

ginster6 said:


> that is not a 2009. I believe 2009 has the facelift.
> I have a 2004 the first month that it was release. and it looks just like it...


It is a 2004 thank you for the correction. If I could still edit the topic I would change it. Thanks again.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

orangelss said:


> I like the head, amp, and sub installation. The componet set and mike install do leave something to be desired. Their isn't any intergration with the car. I have heard several of your cars and do not doubt they are solid and well installed, but from just the pics they look like you used a hole saw dropped them in and called it a day


There was a fiber opic most bus interface along with a system wiring required for this car off of the can bus. It that isn't integration I don't know what is. I know we didn't take any pictures to show this. There were not any holes saws taken to this car all the parts were router machined. The mic as spoken about before we were going for function before fashion and flushing in the piece will limit the noise cancelling performance of the unit. You can't ever tell the owner is on a bluetooth kit when he uses this one. It really is that good in it's confirguration. Thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## byteme04 (Jun 8, 2009)

I really like this, it gives me hope that my Cayenne has some hope for a decent sound system. The current one sounds so average.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I think my least favorite part is this:










You can tell the dampener is just slathered over those big holes.

The mid placement looks like it has the worst possible PLD's.

Otherwise, looks clean. I like the amp rack and sub box.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jmlaudio said:


> It is a 2004 thank you for the correction. If I could still edit the topic I would change it. Thanks again.


Done. Since I was thinking the Exact same thing about the year. Worked on several '08s and an '09 and knew something was off.


----------

